# what the fluke



## bat01 (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi guys,
After my shift today I escaped down to Barnegate Lighthouse to try my luck. All I caught was seaweed, does anyone know of a good spot in or near cape may,nj.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

i expect you will get a better response in the NJ NE boards...


----------



## phillyguy (Aug 9, 2010)

You may want to hit the jetties out front or around by the lighthouse. After Labor day, the lifeguards won't chase you off.


----------



## ecks (Jun 24, 2007)

Island Beach State Park seems to be the hot spot at the moment for Fluke.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Grassy Sound in North Wildwood has produced great fluke and Striper as of late.


----------

